# Casey Anthony Trial



## Dark Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

It is very interesting to see a how a Court of Law really works and how the truth just falls in a distant second place.

The State trying to sell their theory and the defense theirs, disregarding what the truth is. It does not matter. Each one wants to win and that is it.

A little girl killed? Accidentally drowned? Which little girl? Who cares?

If you have a chance google it and try to see the videos. It is very entertaining. The judge already gave some serious ass whooping to both sides, specially the lead defense attorney.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not following it, mainly because the MSM and trial by media pisses me off. But I do know what you are talking about with justice taking a backseat to public opinion. I had a management law course one time taught by several different lawyers. One of them made a comment to the effect of "in a murder trial, if you didn't do it, you want a bench trial. If you did do it, you want a jury trial." Joe Citizen is pretty much a moron, and your lawyer gets to pick at least half the morons on your jury. So you can probably convince at least one of them that you didn't do it, and it only takes one to hang a jury. But if you really didn't do it, and the evidence supports that, a judge can usually see through a thin prosecution case and make the right verdict.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 28, 2011)

Of all the kids murdered, kidnapped, abused, molested, and who plain-ole disappear, what makes this one and the crazy ass mom so special that they get worldwide attention 24/7?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 28, 2011)

Just remember that it is a legal system, not a justice system.


----------



## willsee (Jun 28, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Of all the kids murdered, kidnapped, abused, molested, and who plain-ole disappear, what makes this one and the crazy ass mom so special that they get worldwide attention 24/7?


I asked my wife the same thing.

I thought stuff like this happened all the time (At least I thought I saw stories on the local news about kids being killed by their parents for various reasons) so why was CNN giving this instance 24/7 coverage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the kids murdered, kidnapped, abused, molested, and who plain-ole disappear, what makes this one and the crazy ass mom so special that they get worldwide attention 24/7?
> ...


I think this is meriting all the attention because of the craziness of the mom, and the overall creepiness factor of the family. Apparently there have been insinuations made of who fathered the dead kid and what if any role that played in her death.

At least, that's what my wife told me.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it has the major attention because of how it started.

It was a missing child case, and the crazyMom stated that a babysitter stole her. Then made up a name for the baby sitter, and the name was an actual lady's name who lived semi-nearby.

That was all on national news before the girl was even found. So the oddness of the concocted story, the party photos of the crazyMom, and the shear stupidity of the grand parents all make for a Nancy Grace homerun.


----------



## Amry69 (Jun 28, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Of all the kids murdered, kidnapped, abused, molested, and who plain-ole disappear, what makes this one and the crazy ass mom so special that they get worldwide attention 24/7?


Because mom is hot. She is very TV friendly. Kids get killed by their parents everyday and never makes it past local news. Hope she rots her pretty little head in jail.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 28, 2011)

Amry69 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the kids murdered, kidnapped, abused, molested, and who plain-ole disappear, what makes this one and the crazy ass mom so special that they get worldwide attention 24/7?
> ...


As a man I disagree with the first sentence. Agree with the second one. Have no useful opinion in the third and we are in the same page on the last one. No one can say that saw her killing the baby girl and no one knows how the girl died. But because her odd behavior and all the lies she said, pretty sure she was really involved Because of that she deserves to be in jail and to never be free again.


----------



## csb (Jun 28, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> So the oddness of the concocted story, the party photos of the crazyMom, and the shear stupidity of the grand parents all make for *a Nancy Grace homeru*n.


Amen!

This raised a question to for me- how many kids are murdered each day? Is there really a rash of kids dying and this one kid is stealing all the spotlight?

from missingkids.com



> 800,000 children younger than 18 are missing each year, or an average of 2,000 children reported missing each day.200,000 children were were abducted by family members.
> 
> 58,000 children were abducted by nonfamily members, and
> 
> 115 children were the victims of “stereotypical” kidnapping. These crimes involve someone the child does not know, or knows only slightly, who holds the child overnight, transports the child 50 miles or more, kills the child, demands ransom, or intends to keep the child permanently.


The 2007 total number of homicides for children 14 years of age and younger was 1096. Source: http://www.cdc.gov/NCHS/data/nvsr/nvsr58/nvsr58_19.pdf

398 in the 1-4 age group.

The next age group above the 5-14 group is 15-24, with a total number of homicides of 5,551, but that age range seems to capture a pretty wide swath of kids/young adults.

So I suppose a kid is dying via murder each day. More than one kid.

This was kind of depressing to research...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

and most of them are probably in florida...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

one would have to assume that increased media attention would be better for the defense?

since most of the other ones you never really hear about..

except there have been 2 kids killed in Atlanta the last two weeks from being left in hot cars unattended--- those are 30 second news clips and then you never hear anything...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> since most of the other ones you never really hear about..


Unless they are attractive white girls.


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> one would have to assume that increased media attention would be better for the defense?
> since most of the other ones you never really hear about..
> 
> except there have been 2 kids killed in Atlanta the last two weeks from being left in hot cars unattended--- those are 30 second news clips and then you never hear anything...


The CDC death cause for that would be different than murder. It's a depressingly long list of things a person can die from in America.

I had to think about child murder cases that made the news...and I could think of the lady who drove her kids into the lake and got out of the car and the lady who drowned her kids in the bathtub and then the lady who's story was made into a Lifetime move staring Farrah Fawcett called Small Sacrifices. I think what really brings those stories to the national news is that it's the mother who killed them. The paper from our nearest large city will frequently have stories of kids who die in drive by shootings, but that's it and we all think, "That's sad, but it was a rough neighborhood." It's when we have to think of a mother looking into her child's eyes and killing them that it seems even creepier. Casey Anthony trial is especially creepy, since the story seems to have been told that she had her dead kid in her trunk for awhile, but still went out to party.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2011)

The woman that drove her kids in the lake was Susan Smith. Oddly, at the lake where she drowned her kids, this happened:



> The saddest place in the little mill town of Union, S.C., has a fresher horror now.
> Seven people, including four children, died in John D. Long Lake on Saturday night after they came to see the spot where Susan Smith drowned her two young sons in late 1994 in a murder that drew worldwide attention to this usually quiet town and lured thousands to the lip of the lake.
> 
> The seven victims, including a family of five from nearby Buffalo, S.C., were looking at two memorials for the boys, who died after Mrs. Smith, a mill secretary, let her car roll down a boat ramp into the water. She then misled the police and the nation for nine days by tearfully begging a fictional carjacker to bring home Michael, 3, and Alex, 14 months.
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/1996/09/02/us/new-n...tors-drown.html

And then the Susan Smith thing was almost replicated in Orangeburg SC this year:



> Orangeburg, SC (WLTX) - The bodies of two small children were pulled from a car in the the Edisto River Monday morning, and deputies are investigating the circumstances leading up to the deaths.
> Orangeburg County Sheriff Larry Williams say a call came in at 6:40 a.m. from the children's mother, 29-year-old Shaquan Duley, about the incident.
> 
> Coroner Samuetta Marshall identified the children as 18-month-old Ja'van T. Duley and 2-year-old Devean C. Duley, both of Orangeburg. Marshall said a cause of death would be announced following autopsies on Tuesday.
> ...


http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyi...195&amp;catid=2


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Coroner Samuetta Marshall identified the children as *18-month-old* Ja'van T. Duley and* 2-year-old* Devean C. Duley


Wait a sec, something doesn't add up here. Either those kids were twins with a long separation between births, Devean was born 3 months premature, or they have different mothers.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 29, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Coroner Samuetta Marshall identified the children as *18-month-old* Ja'van T. Duley and* 2-year-old* Devean C. Duley
> ...


Devean could have been 35 months old.

I've heard siblings in consecutive grades referred to as "Irish twins."


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 29, 2011)

my dad and his sister are only 10 months apart in age...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Devean could have been 35 months old.
> I've heard siblings in consecutive grades referred to as "Irish twins."


I guess that makes sense, but they could have worded it differently to make it more clear.

I've heard that term before too...and it still makes me laugh.



snickerd3 said:


> my dad and his sister are only 10 months apart in age...


At least 10 months is longer than the human gestation period. Having kids 6 months apart just doesn't make logical sense.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> I've heard siblings in consecutive grades referred to as "Irish twins."


I just finished reading Angela's Ashes... talk about a rough childhood in Ireland! It seems there may be some fiction in the story, but it's powerful nonetheless.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

The jury has a verdict. It will be read at 2:15PM

After the closing arguments these past two days I have to say I hope she is guilty.


----------



## civengPE (Jul 5, 2011)

False Information!?! WTF???


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

not guilty on the major charges??

Can you get life in prison for lying to the police? hell that happens every traffic stop..


----------



## civengPE (Jul 5, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> not guilty on the major charges??
> Can you get life in prison for lying to the police? hell that happens every traffic stop..


4 Counts @ 1 Year each as I am hearing it. She has alot of credit built up already.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm surprised they even decided to prosecute with no physical evidence. When I first heard that last week, I thought they should have just sat on the case until something solid popped up.

I do wonder what really happened.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 5, 2011)

...



> At least 10 months is longer than the human gestation period. Having kids 6 months apart just doesn't make logical sense.



Bob Marley had something like four kids born in a calendar year (one with his wife).


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 5, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm surprised they even decided to prosecute with no physical evidence. When I first heard that last week, I thought they should have just sat on the case until something solid popped up.
> I do wonder what really happened.



Chick seemed really guilty but the evidence was really thin. They could not say with any certainty who / what / when / where the girl died.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

so i wonder if she will go home to papa?

after she said he drowned Cayle and also was banging the maid???

i'll just have to wait on the lifetime movie i guess...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

civengPE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > not guilty on the major charges??
> ...


She will be home for Christmas. She has already be in jail for three years and change.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 5, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> so i wonder if she will go home to papa?
> after she said he drowned Cayle and also was banging the maid???
> 
> i'll just have to wait on the lifetime movie i guess...



Her defense team also said he molested Casey.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 5, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > so i wonder if she will go home to papa?
> ...


Yeah, I can't see that family getting together for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> civengPE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...



Good things happen to good people (ala OJ).

I am confident she'll get her's eventually.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

has it really been three years in jail?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> has it really been three years in jail?


Yes RG. All this happened shortly after I moved to Central Florida a little more than three years ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe when she gets out of jail she can go search for the real killers...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 5, 2011)

Somewhere, OJ is sitting in a cell, eating his state issued balogna sammich, and shaking his head in disbelief.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 5, 2011)

Sadly,

this is what I expected. (I don't expect much from this world anymore)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 5, 2011)

got to love reasonable doubt...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

The rumor is that she is going to try the porn movie field when she comes free.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope she's got good security, because child murderers usually don't fare too well roaming the streets.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 5, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> > At least 10 months is longer than the human gestation period. Having kids 6 months apart just doesn't make logical sense.
> ...


It's a lot easier for the person not doing the gestating.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> The rumor is that she is going to try the porn movie field when she comes free.



as long as its on the $9.99 and under rack at the store....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 5, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is that she is going to try the porn movie field when she comes free.
> ...


They charge money for pr0n?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 5, 2011)

A friend posted this on FB and I agree (especially for a 1st degree murder charge):



> ‎"Not proven guilty" is a more accurate statement. This is both the weakness and strength of the American justice system. "I'm pretty sure she did it" isn't enough for a conviction.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jul 5, 2011)

Such a sad story...I have a little beauty who is 2.5 yrs old and it just breaks my heart...accidental or not, how you could party after something happens to your child is unbelievable. I haven't kept up with this story...and just gave wikipedia a whirl to get some of the highlights (if not the facts)...and I'm glad I never kept track of the story...there's enuf to worry/be depressed/be angry about in this world...

I just hope that stupid woman doesn't get pregnant again...


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 5, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm surprised they even decided to prosecute with no physical evidence. When I first heard that last week, I thought they should have just sat on the case until something solid popped up.
> I do wonder what really happened.


Exactly. The DA should face his BAR Association over that. THey should have shopped around for the best medicatl examiner in the country too that may have had some specialty with difficult evidense.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> The rumor is that she is going to try the porn movie field when she comes free.


You know, when you said you didn't think she was attractive, i did a google image search so you could see what she looked like before the defense team dressed her up like a 12yo Amish girl. Glad the safe search was on, because there's already some pictures of her...um...work.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 6, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> Such a sad story...I have a little beauty who is 2.5 yrs old and it just breaks my heart...accidental or not, how you could party after something happens to your child is unbelievable. I haven't kept up with this story...and just gave wikipedia a whirl to get some of the highlights (if not the facts)...and I'm glad I never kept track of the story...there's enuf to worry/be depressed/be angry about in this world...
> I just hope that stupid woman doesn't get pregnant again...


I have a 2.5 yr old as well, and think of what I'd do if:

1. he was missing. (I sure as hell would not be looking for him in night clubs)

2. he accidentally drowned in the pool (I'd call 911 immediately like any other normal person would)

and on your last sentence, the Today Show this morning said she wrote a jailhouse letter that said "When I get out of here, I'm going to get pregnant and have another"

^^ That'll have people sleeping well at night


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is that she is going to try the porn movie field when she comes free.
> ...


She has to do something for cash. I can't imagine anybody hiring her for anything else.

She'll get a chunk of cash for her first "tell all" interview, where she will say nothing.

After that, probably a pr0n0 payday, then the cash will run out and the story will come to an unfortunate end in a discount motel outside Biloxi. Don't get me wrong - life is too short to hate and hope bad for people. But I think we can all see that a fairytale ending is not in the cards for this chick.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

you would think one of the charges would have been some type of child neglect?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> you would think one of the charges would have been some type of child neglect?


One was...not guilty. The prosecutorial team couldn't prove anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

they couldnt prove she didnt know where her kid was for a month?


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 6, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> ...the story will come to an unfortunate end in a discount motel outside Biloxi.



Why you gots to hate on Biloxi? How about Slidell or Kenner?

Sincerely,

JMBeck

Coast Trash


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> they couldnt prove she didnt know where her kid was for a month?


I'm sorry...I thought you said abuse. She was not guilty of criminal child abuse.

I never thought about it for a neglect charge.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 6, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > ...the story will come to an unfortunate end in a discount motel outside Biloxi.
> ...



I was picturing a scene similar to the end of Sharon Stone's character in _Casino_. Figuring the murdering skank is from the Florida, I guess I mentally linked the southeast and casino and came up with Biloxi.

Not that I have anything against Biloxi, casinos or debauchery.


----------



## benbo (Jul 6, 2011)

> I'm surprised they even decided to prosecute with no physical evidence.


I haven't followed the case much, but I understand they had about the same amount of physical evidence as they had on Scott Peterson and they convicted him of double homicide and sentenced him to death. I think they convicted him because he was a pr*ck.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

the killer was also a male....


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> the killer was also a male....


...meaning he'd make a better engineer? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 6, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > the killer was also a male....
> ...


:Locolaugh:


----------



## benbo (Jul 6, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > the killer was also a male....
> ...


I decided to let someone else state the obvious. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 7, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> the killer was also a male....



And that was a different time. Crime shows these days have jurors thinking they need DNA and video (at a minimum) to convict.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2011)

max sentence on all four counts...4 yrs.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Yes, but they said she will be released within the next month.


----------



## benbo (Jul 7, 2011)

> And that was a different time. Crime shows these days have jurors thinking they need DNA and video (at a minimum) to convict.


I think it was only about five years ago. CSI had already been around for a while. I thought everybody knew all about DNA after OJ anyway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm thinking they gave her a few more weeks in jail for her own protection. There are a lot of rabid folks out there that need to cool their jets before they do something stupid.

I wonder how long before we see her life story movie on the Women in Danger Channels. And how long before she makes a film for the little back room in the video store, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 7, 2011)

There was a discussion on the radio this morning which talked about how Vivid (a dominant XXX company) had already given her an offer to star in a film, but retracted the offer after the backlash from the general public.


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 7, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> There was a discussion on the radio this morning which talked about how Vivid (a dominant XXX company) had already given her an offer to star in a film, but retracted the offer after the backlash from the general public.


It speaks volumes about an otherwise moderately attractive female when you don't even want to see them naked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2011)

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/entertain...fer-to-her.html

Gues that option's off the table.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2011)

she'll be out on wednesday. only 6 more days behind bars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2011)

Just long enough to film a women in chains type film!

Reform School Girls: So young, so bad, so what.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 7, 2011)

What are the odds that even the media will forget about this before she is released?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2011)

i think the best thing to "pay back" this woman is for the media to do just that, forget all about her, starve her of media attention and dont let her name be spoken again. I think that would drive her crazy enough to hopefully do physical harm to herself..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> What are the odds that even the media will forget about this before she is released?


not a chance in hell. The news channel that was on while I was waiting at the dealership said they have now started their count down to release date...they aren't going to let this go. THey REALLY need to but they aren't.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> What are the odds that even the media will forget about this before she is released?


See Dex's comments. Right on!!!!!!!



Road Guy said:


> i think the best thing to "pay back" this woman is for the media to do just that, forget all about her, starve her of media attention and dont let her name be spoken again. I think that would drive her crazy enough to hopefully do physical harm to herself..


That would happen in an ideal world but not in America. The ratings for the local news at 10:00 and 11:00 PM are sky high. So much for not profiting from the little girl's dead.



snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > What are the odds that even the media will forget about this before she is released?
> ...


The media is waiting, and wanting, for a violent incident to happen. I heard some reporters disappointed because nothing happen and everything went without incidents today.


----------



## DannyV (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, from where we are standing she looks guilty, she sounds guilty, she acted guilty. But at the end of the day the prosecution needs to prove that she did it. I personally think she killed the little girl, however the procecution didn't build the case against here. If there is someone responsible for Casey to walk that was the prosecutor for rushing the case instead of really trying to find evidence.

Now, I don't want to play the race card here and personally I could care less. But lets just change the scenario and say it was "LaTashia" from Little Rock, AK on trial instead of Casey. If we would change that simple fact this would be a non-issue and "LaTashia" would be sentence to leathal injection and we would never know about her... She would not even get news coverage.

Just like when there is a "Amber Alert" or a Child missing... I never see a black kid missing on National TV... Like I said before I don't want to bring out the race card because that should be a problem of PAST and should be very FAR away and shouldn't be happening in this age in time.

In top of that I'm not even black and I can notice the biased in the media.

Guilty or Not, It breaks my heart that such a beautiful little girl will not get a chance for life. Now one question remains. What really happened to her?


----------



## jmbeck (Jul 8, 2011)

DannyV said:


> Now, I don't want to play the race card here...*but that's exactly what I'm going to do*.


Fixed it for you.

You can say if she'd have been black, it may have been different. I can say if she'd have been overweight, it may have been different. I can say if she'd have been unattractive by the world's standard, it may have been different.

There are a bunch of variables that you could have changed that may have influenced the outcome on this trial.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

DannyV said:


> Now, I don't want to play the race card here and personally I could care less. *But...*


F'ing great. Buckle up, kiddos! Here comes the race card!



DannyV said:


> lets just change the scenario and say it was "LaTashia" from Little Rock, AK on trial instead of Casey. If we would change that simple fact this would be a non-issue and "LaTashia" would be sentence to leathal injection and we would never know about her... She would not even get news coverage.


Nice game of "what if", bruh. I don't want to wear my finger tips thin on this section. There's still more idiocy below.



DannyV said:


> Just like when there is a "Amber Alert" or a Child missing... I never see a black kid missing on National TV... Like I said before I don't want to bring out the race card because that should be a problem of PAST and should be very FAR away and shouldn't be happening in this age in time. In top of that I'm not even black and I can notice the biased in the media.


I don't want to say this, BUT you are a douche. Here is a snippet from the 2010 Amber Alert report and a link to the government website:



> NUMBER AND CHARACTERISTICS OF CHILDREN REPORTED MISSINGChildren involved in AMBER Alert activations were predominantly girls at 53% (n=112), compared to
> 
> boys who represented 47% (n=99).
> 
> ...


For kicks and grins, here's 2009:



> NUMBER AND CHARACTERISTICS OF CHILDREN REPORTED MISSINGChildren involved in AMBER Alert activations were predominantly girls at 57% (n=150), compared to
> 
> boys who represented 43% (n=113).
> 
> ...


HOLY SH*T, Batman!

For more kicks and grins, these stats are from Wikipedia on the American population:



> White - 72.4%Black - 12.6%


Enjoy your day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Enjoy your day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 8, 2011)

DannyV said:


> Now, I don't want to play the race card here and personally I could care less. But lets just change the scenario and say it was "LaTashia" from Little Rock, AK on trial instead of Casey. If we would change that simple fact this would be a non-issue and "LaTashia" would be sentence to leathal injection and we would never know about her... She would not even get news coverage.


I've got a better idea!

Now, I don't want to play the android from the future card here and personally I could care less. But lets just change the scenario and say it was a T-800 from the future on trial instead of Casey. If we would change that simple fact this would be a non-issue and T-800 would rain liquid death upon those in the courtroom from his GE Plasma rifle in the 40MW range. The news coverage would be awesome!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 8, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm thinking they gave her a few more weeks in jail for her own protection. There are a lot of rabid folks out there that need to cool their jets before they do something stupid.


I heard there were not enough torches and pitchforks for the lynch mob. It will take a week to truck them all in.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

Where can I deliver my extra pitch forks and axes to?


----------

